# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  γεννητρια

## Σ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

μπορη να με βοηθηση καπιοσ με τα καλοδια τησ γενητριασ που εχο γιατι μου την δοσανε με κομενα τα καλοδια

----------


## FILMAN

Βγάλε μια πιο κοντινή, τα καλώδια δεν φαίνονται καλά.

----------


## Σ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

εχει 9 καλοδια. τα δυο τα βρηκα ειναι για το ροτορα,εχει δυο που κλινουν ενα πινιο αλλα δυο το ιδιο και τρια  που κληνουν αποσ και να τα κηταξο

----------


## Σ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

εχει και το πινακακι

----------


## FILMAN

Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω... Θά 'πρεπε να τη δω από κοντά για να βγάλω άκρη...

----------


## Σ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

μηποσ απο αυτα θελη να βαλο γηοση
το 3με4δηνη ρευμα 120v
το4με6 το ιδιο 
και το 7με9 190v
για να βγαλη 240
πρεπη να παω την μηχανη τερμα

----------


## Σ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

συνημμένο ...

----------


## FILMAN

> μηποσ απο αυτα θελη να βαλο γηοση
> το 3με4δηνη ρευμα 120v
> το4με6 το ιδιο 
> και το 7με9 190v
> για να βγαλη 240
> πρεπη να παω την μηχανη τερμα



Όχι ρε φίλε! Για να πάρεις 240 συνδέεις τις δυο εξόδους των 120 σε σειρά!
Γι' αυτό είναι δύο! Πρόσεξε μόνο να τις συνδέσεις σωστά, γιατί αν βάλεις κάποια ανάποδα θα σου βγάλει 0...

----------


## Σ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

φηλε μου ευχαρηστο
επηδη λεη οτι βγαζη και 50χζ και 60χζ ποσ θα το δο

----------


## FILMAN

> φηλε μου ευχαρηστο
> επηδη λεη οτι βγαζη και 50χζ και 60χζ ποσ θα το δο



Η συχνότητα σε Hz εξαρτάται από τις στροφές της μηχανής... Όσο ανεβαίνουν οι στροφές ανεβαίνουν και τα Hz... Για να τη φέρεις στα 50 (μάλλον τα 60 δεν σου χρειάζονται) βάλε ένα συχνόμετρο στην έξοδο και παίξε με το γκάζι.

----------


## Σ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

για να τοποθετησο και ρελε διαφηγη γηνετε και την φαση ποσ την βρησκο γιατη με το πολημετρο και τα δυο εχουν ρευμα

----------


## xrhstosmp

"για να τοποθετησο και ρελε διαφηγη γηνετε και την φαση ποσ την βρησκο γιατη με το πολημετρο και τα δυο εχουν ρευμα "

 προς τα που να ....διαφυγει το ρευμα απο γεννητρια?
οσο για τη φαση... πια φαση?(μονοφασικη)γεννητρια ειναι, εχεις 2 πολους (φασεις) για να δημιουργησεις φαση και ουδετερο πρεπει να.... :Rolleyes:  μαθεις ηλεκτρολογια πρωτα και μετα να παιζεις με τα ρευματα...

----------


## FILMAN

> "για να τοποθετησο και ρελε διαφηγη γηνετε και την φαση ποσ την βρησκο γιατη με το πολημετρο και τα δυο εχουν ρευμα "
> 
> προς τα που να ....διαφυγει το ρευμα απο γεννητρια? (???????)
> οσο για τη φαση... πια φαση?(μονοφασικη)γεννητρια ειναι, εχεις 2 πολους (φασεις) (!!!!!!!!!!) για να δημιουργησεις φαση και ουδετερο πρεπει να.... μαθεις ηλεκτρολογια πρωτα και μετα να παιζεις με τα ρευματα...



Ωραίος ηλεκτρολόγος... Φίλε Χρήστο αν είσαι πιο άσχετος από αυτόν που ρωτάει μην απαντάς σε παρακαλώ... Γιάννη, η έξοδος της γεννήτριας δεν έχει φάση και ουδέτερο, γιατί κανένα από τα άκρα της δεν είναι γειωμένο. Γειώνοντας ένα από τα δύο άκρα (όποιο νάναι) αυτό γίνεται ουδέτερος και το άλλο γίνεται φάση. Στη συνέχεια μπορείς να βάλεις και ένα ρελέ διαρροής στην έξοδο για προστασία αυτών που χειρίζονται τις συσκευές που τροφοδοτεί η γεννήτρια.

----------


## xrhstosmp

> Ωραίος ηλεκτρολόγος... Φίλε Χρήστο αν είσαι πιο άσχετος από αυτόν που ρωτάει μην απαντάς σε παρακαλώ... Γιάννη, η έξοδος της γεννήτριας δεν έχει φάση και ουδέτερο, γιατί κανένα από τα άκρα της δεν είναι γειωμένο. Γειώνοντας ένα από τα δύο άκρα (όποιο νάναι) αυτό γίνεται ουδέτερος και το άλλο γίνεται φάση. Στη συνέχεια μπορείς να βάλεις και ένα ρελέ διαρροής στην έξοδο για προστασία αυτών που χειρίζονται τις συσκευές που τροφοδοτεί η γεννήτρια.



Αγαπητε φιλε filman δεν ειμαι "ηλεκτρολογοπατερας" ουτε οταν πεθανω θα σταματησουν τα ηλεκτρικα ολης της γης. ΟΜΩΣ... εργαζομαι απο 15 χρονων (ειμαι 33) ως ηλεκτρολογος (δεν εχω κανει αλλη δουλεια) εκ των οποιων τα 4 χρονια σε πλοια , τα οποια ως γνωστον ειναι αυτονομα δλδ παραγουν τα ιδια το ρευμα που χρειαζονται με ηλεκτροπαραγωγα ζευγη για να λειτουργησουν. επι των γεννητριων λοιπων πιστεψε με εχω μεγαλυτερη εμπειρια απο μερικους αρχαιωτερους συναδελφους απο εμενα που δουλεψαν αποκλειστικα στη στερια.
του φιλου μας ΓΙΑΝΝΗ του χαρισανε μια γεννητρια και αποφασισε να ασχοληθει με την ηλεκτρολογια. με την ιδια λογικη αν μου χαρισουν ενα ...πτωμα πρεπει να ασχοληθω με την...ιατροδικαστικη?????
δευτερον..μπορεις να μου πεις σε παρακαλω απο που συμπερανες οτι ειμαι ασχετος?
και ξαναρωτω... απο που να διαφυγει το ρευμα που παραγεται σε μια γεννητρια?
δινεις συμβουλη ελαφρα την καρδια να ΓΕΙΩΣΕΙ τον ενα πολο της γεννητριας ωστε να τον κανει ουδετερο.μπορεις σε παρακαλω να απαντησεις που να τον γειωσει? διοτι εγω (ο ασχετος) θα παρω τον ενα πολο θα καρφωσω ενα ηλεκτροδιο στο εδαφος (με αντισταση 200Ω, ισως και παραπανω) και θα νομιζω οτι εκανα ουδετερο! εστω λοιπον οτι ο φιλος μας βρηκε καλη γειωση (1Ω) εκανε ενα πολυ καλο συστημα ΤΝ (ουδετερογειωση) . αν χρησιμοποιησει τη γενητρια αυτη ως εφεδρικη σε περιπτωση διακοπης ρευματος με καταλληλες διαταξεις μεταγωγης στον ηλεκτρικο του πινακα, και ειναι στην περιοχη της αθηνας που εχει συστημα ΤΤ (αμεση γειωση) μπορεις να φανταστεις (εγω δεν μπορω ως ασχετος) τι μπορει να γινει αν δημιουργηθει μια συνθηκη σφαλματος?
για τον φιλο μας γιαννη μια ειναι η λυση. να φωναξει εναν εμπειρο ηλεκτρολογο να του συνδεσει τη γεννητρια. με αυτα τα πραγματα δεν παιζουν ουτε μπορει να δωθει βοηθεια κατα τη γνωμη μου μεσα απο ενα φορουμ.

----------


## Σ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

φηλε μου εγο μηχανηκος - ηλεκτρολογος  αυτοκηνητον  ειμαι και μπερδεβομε ελαβρος γιατη στα αυτοκηνητα οπος ειπε ο φηληπος την γενητρια την γειονουμε και αν εξερεσης την ταση και το σηνεχες ο αυτοματησμος ειναι πιο δησκολος ο δηκος μου γιατι δουλεβο και με μεγακηκλους οποτε δεν γηνομε (ηατροδηκαστης)

----------


## xrhstosmp

> φηλε μου εγο μηχανηκος - ηλεκτρολογος αυτοκηνητον ειμαι και μπερδεβομε ελαβρος γιατη στα αυτοκηνητα οπος ειπε ο φηληπος την γενητρια την γειονουμε και αν εξερεσης την ταση και το σηνεχες ο αυτοματησμος ειναι πιο δησκολος ο δηκος μου γιατι δουλεβο και με μεγακηκλους οποτε δεν γηνομε (ηατροδηκαστης)



φιλε γιαννη δε θελω να ρθω σε αντιπαραθεση μαζι σου αλλα αλλο πραγμα η γειωση λειτουργειας και αλλο πραγμα η γειωση προστασιας οπως θα εμαθες στη σχολη ηλεκτρολογιας που πηγες. 
τουλαχιστον πες μας την ισχυ της γεννητριας, και πως θελεις να τη  χρησιμοποιησεις (θα την εχεις για εφεδρικη σπιτι σου οταν κοβεται το ρευμα? θα τη χρησιμοποιησεις καπου που δεν υπαρχει δικτυο δεη? θα τη χρησιμοποιησεις μονο για πειραματισμους? )
για τους δυσκολους αυτοματισμους που ισχυριζεσαι οτι ξερεις και για τους μεγακυκλους δεν μπορω να φερω γνωμη μιας και δεν σε ξερω,ουτε και εχω ασχοληθει με αυτοματισμους αυτοκινητου ,παντως αυτο που διακρινω ειναι πως με τους απλουστατους  αυτοματισμους της γεννητριας αυτης και τους κυκλους της, της ταξης των μερικων δεκαδων (50-60Hz) δεν τα πας καθολου καλα......

φιλικα χρηστος.

----------


## FILMAN

Ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε λοιπόν κάποια πράγματα...





> Αγαπητε φιλε filman δεν ειμαι "ηλεκτρολογοπατερας" ουτε οταν πεθανω θα σταματησουν τα ηλεκτρικα ολης της γης. ΟΜΩΣ... εργαζομαι απο 15 χρονων (ειμαι 33) ως ηλεκτρολογος (δεν εχω κανει αλλη δουλεια) εκ των οποιων τα 4 χρονια σε πλοια , τα οποια ως γνωστον ειναι αυτονομα δλδ παραγουν τα ιδια το ρευμα που χρειαζονται με ηλεκτροπαραγωγα ζευγη για να λειτουργησουν. επι των γεννητριων λοιπων πιστεψε με εχω μεγαλυτερη εμπειρια απο μερικους αρχαιωτερους συναδελφους απο εμενα που δουλεψαν αποκλειστικα στη στερια.
> 
> Τα παραπάνω δεν με αφορούν, καθότι δεν είναι τεχνικά θέματα.
> 
> του φιλου μας ΓΙΑΝΝΗ του χαρισανε μια γεννητρια και αποφασισε να ασχοληθει με την ηλεκτρολογια. με την ιδια λογικη αν μου χαρισουν ενα ...πτωμα πρεπει να ασχοληθω με την...ιατροδικαστικη?????
> δευτερον..μπορεις να μου πεις σε παρακαλω απο που συμπερανες οτι ειμαι ασχετος?
> 
> Από αυτό: "οσο για τη φαση... πια φαση?(μονοφασικη)γεννητρια ειναι, εχεις 2 πολους (φασεις)"
> 
> ...



Αυτό ας το κρίνει ο ίδιος ο Γιάννης.

----------


## fmav

Εγώ πάλι αναρωτιέμαι: γιατί θέλεις να βάλεις διακόπτη διαρροής, όταν η γεννήτρια είναι από μόνη της απομονωμένη από τη γη και για να πάθει κανείς ηλεκτροπληξία θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσει πάρα πολύ.
Η προστασία από ηλεκτροπληξία γίνεται με δύο τρόπους: με απομόνωση (αποτελεσματικότερη μέθοδος) και με διακόπτη διαρροής (ή διαφυγής αν θέλεις) που είναι η οικονομικότερη μέθοδος αλλά όχι και τόσο ασφαλής όσο η πρώτη. Εσύ έχεις το πρώτο, τι το θέλεις το δεύτερο, το οποίο μάλιστα για να το λειτουργήσεις θα πρέπει να ακυρώσεις το πρώτο, γειώνοντας το σύστημα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Εγώ πάλι αναρωτιέμαι: γιατί θέλεις να βάλεις διακόπτη διαρροής, όταν η γεννήτρια είναι από μόνη της απομονωμένη από τη γη και για να πάθει κανείς ηλεκτροπληξία θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσει πάρα πολύ.
> Η προστασία από ηλεκτροπληξία γίνεται με δύο τρόπους: με απομόνωση (αποτελεσματικότερη μέθοδος) και με διακόπτη διαρροής (ή διαφυγής αν θέλεις) που είναι η οικονομικότερη μέθοδος αλλά όχι και τόσο ασφαλής όσο η πρώτη. Εσύ έχεις το πρώτο, τι το θέλεις το δεύτερο, το οποίο μάλιστα για να το λειτουργήσεις θα πρέπει να ακυρώσεις το πρώτο, γειώνοντας το σύστημα.



Ο λόγος είναι πολύ απλός... Γιατί έτσι υπάρχει σαφώς καθορισμένη τάση μεταξύ των πόλων της γεννήτριας και της Γης... Δηλαδή, έτσι αποκλείεται λόγω στατικού ηλεκτρισμού η τάση των πόλων της γεννήτριας να βρεθεί σε πολύ υψηλότερο δυναμικό ως προς τη γη, με αποτέλεσμα τη διάρρηξη των μονώσεων των συσκευών που τροφοδοτούνται από τη γεννήτρια... Επίσης, αν πρόκειται να τροφοδοτήσουμε μια κατοικία, θα πρέπει να εξομοιώσουμε την παροχή της ΔΕΗ, η οποία έχει φάση και ουδέτερο...

----------


## fmav

> Ο λόγος είναι πολύ απλός... Γιατί έτσι υπάρχει σαφώς καθορισμένη τάση μεταξύ των πόλων της γεννήτριας και της Γης... Δηλαδή, έτσι αποκλείεται λόγω στατικού ηλεκτρισμού η τάση των πόλων της γεννήτριας να βρεθεί σε πολύ υψηλότερο δυναμικό ως προς τη γη, με αποτέλεσμα τη διάρρηξη των μονώσεων των συσκευών που τροφοδοτούνται από τη γεννήτρια... Επίσης, αν πρόκειται να τροφοδοτήσουμε μια κατοικία, θα πρέπει να εξομοιώσουμε την παροχή της ΔΕΗ, η οποία έχει φάση και ουδέτερο...



Αυτός είναι ένας λόγος που γειώνεται το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, αφού οι γραμμές μεταφοράς έχουν πολύ μεγάλη τάση και μεγάλα μήκη. Στη γεννήτρια των 230V δεν μπορεί να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. ΆΛλωστε αν ίσχυε θα είχαν προβλέψει οι κατασκευαστές γεννητριών, σύνδεση προς τη γη. Σε όσες γεννήτριες ΧΤ (οικιακής χρήσης) έχω δει δεν υπάρχει τέτοια πρόβλεψη.

Όσο για την εξομοίωση, δεν είναι σωστή αντιμετώπιση, αφού η παροχή της ΔΕΗ έχει τη σύνδεση στη γη, η οποία υπάρχει αναγκαστικά για άλλους λόγους, αλλά για μια παροχή σπιτιού, μάλλον αποτελεί πρόβλημα ασφάλειας. Το να έχεις απομονωμένο δίκτυο είναι ασφαλές και μια γεννήτρια μπορεί να την παράσχει αυτήν την απομόνωση. Άλλωστε στα εργαστήρια υπάρχει υποχρεωτικά μετασχηματιστής απομόνωσης για ασφάλεια. 

Καλό είναι όμως να περιμένουμε τον Σ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ να απαντήσει, μήπως έχει κάτι άλλο στο μυαλό του.

----------


## FILMAN

> Αυτός είναι ένας λόγος που γειώνεται το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, αφού οι γραμμές μεταφοράς έχουν πολύ μεγάλη τάση και μεγάλα μήκη. Στη γεννήτρια των 230V δεν μπορεί να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. ΆΛλωστε αν ίσχυε θα είχαν προβλέψει οι κατασκευαστές γεννητριών, σύνδεση προς τη γη. Σε όσες γεννήτριες ΧΤ (οικιακής χρήσης) έχω δει δεν υπάρχει τέτοια πρόβλεψη.
> 
> Όσο για την εξομοίωση, δεν είναι σωστή αντιμετώπιση, αφού η παροχή της ΔΕΗ έχει τη σύνδεση στη γη, η οποία υπάρχει αναγκαστικά για άλλους λόγους, αλλά για μια παροχή σπιτιού, μάλλον αποτελεί πρόβλημα ασφάλειας. Το να έχεις απομονωμένο δίκτυο είναι ασφαλές και μια γεννήτρια μπορεί να την παράσχει αυτήν την απομόνωση. Άλλωστε στα εργαστήρια υπάρχει υποχρεωτικά μετασχηματιστής απομόνωσης για ασφάλεια. 
> 
> Καλό είναι όμως να περιμένουμε τον Σ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ να απαντήσει, μήπως έχει κάτι άλλο στο μυαλό του.



Η διαδρομή από τον μ/ς χαμηλής τάσης ως το σπίτι σου είναι πολύ μικρή. Επίσης, η ΔΕΗ πάντα γειώνει τον ουδέτερο ακόμα και στα υπόγεια δίκτυα. Οι φορητές γεννήτριες δεν έχουν σύστημα γείωσης γιατί δουλεύουν και χωρίς αυτό. Πρόβλημα ασφάλειας δεν τίθεται. Το ρελέ διαρροής θα προστατέψει τον οποιονδήποτε από ηλεκτροπληξία. Οι μ/ς απομόνωσης που χρησιμοποιούνται στα εργαστήρια έχουν και άλλους λόγους ύπαρξης, όπως π.χ. τον έλεγχο με γειωμένο παλμογράφο ενός dimmer, τη δημουργία τάσης 460V~, δημιουργία διφασικού συστήματος, κ.ά.

----------


## Σ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

δεν ηπαρχει καθολου δυκτιο τησ δεη θα ειναι τελιοσ ανεξαρτητο και ελεγα να βαλο εναν σταθεροπιητη και ενα πηνακα κανονηκο με ρελε και ασφαλιες και ενα ινβερτερ με δυο μπαταριες

----------


## xrhstosmp

> Ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε λοιπόν κάποια πράγματα...
>  ..
> ...
> ...
> Θα σου πω. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση λοιπόν, δεν θα γειώσει κανένα πόλο της γεννήτριας. Θα αφήσει τον ένα πόλο συνδεμένο με τον ουδέτερο της ΔΕΗ, και θα μετάγει μόνο τις φάσεις.
> 
> ουδεν σχολιο φιλε filman... κανεις δεν ειναι τελειος αλλα απο ζευγη...ειμαι αστερι. δεν επιτρεπω λοιπον σε καποιον που λεει τετοια κουφα να με αποκαλει ασχετο. ειναι δυνατον σε Η/Ζ που τροφοδοτει εγκατασταση εφεδρικα σε περιπτωση διακοπης δεη να ΜΗΝ διακοψεις ΟΛΟΥΣ τους πολους???????? να αφησεις τον ενα πολο στον ουδετερο??? και να μεταγεις μονο τη "φαση"? συγνωμη φιλε μου αλλα τετοια πραγματα δεν πρεπει να λεγονται ετσι αβιαστα. ειναι πολυ επικυνδυνα και μπορει να θεσουν σε κινδυνο ζωη και περιουσιες.
>  ο κανονισμος ειναι σαφης.!
> 
> ...



σε αυτο το τελευταιο συμφωνω κιεγω... ας αποφασισει ο ιδιος.

----------


## FILMAN

> σε αυτο το τελευταιο συμφωνω κιεγω... ας αποφασισει ο ιδιος.



Το αν είσαι αστέρι ή όχι, άσε να το κρίνει κανένας κάλύτερός σου... Εξακολουθώ λοιπόν να σε λέω άσχετο, γιατί με αυτά που γράφεις δε μπορώ να φανταστώ κάτι άλλο... Ώστε είναι λάθος να μετάγεις μόνο τη φάση της γεννήτριας, εεεεεε; Βέβαια δεν μας είπες τι θα γίνει σε αυτή την περίπτωση, γιατί προφανώς δεν ξέρεις... Μάθε λοιπόν ότι θα δουλέψει κανονικότατα, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και φυσικά κανένα κίνδυνο... Πολύ θα ήθελα να μου πεις ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα που είναι τόσο οφθαλμοφανές αλλά δεν το βλέπω... Ο κανονισμός που έγραψες εννοεί το αυτονόητο: Ότι η έξοδος της σβηστής γεννήτριας δεν πρέπει να παραμένει συνδεμένη στην εγκατάσταση όταν αυτή τροφοδοτείται από τη ΔΕΗ... Εκτός και αν εννοεί να ξεχωρίζουμε και τις γειώσεις... Έχεις δει πολλές φορές τετραπολικούς διακόπτες σε συστήματα μεταγωγής πηγών;
Όσο για την αντίσταση της γείωσης, ναι, 2000Ω δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, είναι όμως λειτουργικό σε συνδιασμό με ρελέ διαρροής 30 mA... Και αυτό γιατί 230/2000=115mA, ήτοι πολύ περισσότερα από 30...
 Ο τελευταίος κανονισμός εννοεί να μην γειώνεις τα μεταλλικά περιβλήματα των συσκευών στον ουδέτερο... Τι σχέση έχει αυτό με αυτά που λέμε;

----------


## nveli

> Έχεις δει πολλές φορές τετραπολικούς διακόπτες σε συστήματα μεταγωγής πηγών;



Δηλαδή εσύ έχεις δει σε εγκατάσταση πινάκα μεταγωγής ΔΕΗ-ΗΖ χωρίς τετραπολικούς διακόπτες;

----------


## FILMAN

> Δηλαδή εσύ έχεις δει σε εγκατάσταση πινάκα μεταγωγής ΔΕΗ-ΗΖ χωρίς τετραπολικούς διακόπτες;



Μάλιστα! Τριπολικά ρελέ ισχύος ηλεκτρικά και μηχανικά μανδαλωμένα! Μια και ο Χρήστος δεν μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει, μήπως μπορείς να το κάνεις εσύ;

----------


## Σ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

τεληκα τη να κανο να γιωσο τον ενα πολο και να τον χαρακτηρησο ουδετερο και τον αλλο φαση επανο στον πινακα

----------


## xrhstosmp

φιλε μου filman τι να πω πια...διαβαζω...και μενω καγκελο! τουλαχιστον πεσμου οτι δεν εισαι επαγγελματιας ηλεκτρολογος να ξαλαφρωσω!.
αν δεν εχεις δει ποτε τετραπολικους διακοπτες ενναλαγης ,ειτε χειροκινητους ειτε αυτοματους σε πινακα εναλλαγης, τοτε μαλλον εχεις δει εναν μονο ,και αυτον τον βγαλανε απο πλοιο και τον εγκαταστησανε οπως εχει στη στερια μιας και στα πλοια απουσιαζει ο ουδετερος και υπαρχουνε μονο 3 φασεις σε συνδιασμο με συστημα γειωσης ΙΤ.

επιμενεις να βασιζεις την προστασια σου στο ρελαι διαφυγης...ΛΑΘΟΣ
καλο το ρελαι αλλα ως επικουρικο μεσο προστασιας σε συνηθισμενες εγκαταστασεις.το κυριο ηταν ειναι και θα ειναι η γειωση με πολυ μικρη αντισταση (το πολυ ως 2 Ωμ).
μια εγκατασταση μονοφασικης γεννητριας μικρης ισχυος οπως του φιλου μας,ειναι απο μονη της απομονωμενη ,σαν να εχεις εγκαταστησει μ/σ 1/1.
κινδυνευεις απο ηλεκτροπληξια μονο αν πιασεις και τους δυο πολους ταυτοχρονα, συνθηκη που στην οποια ΟΥΤΕ το ρελαι προστασιας προσφερει καμοια απολυτως προστασια.
οσο για την εξηγηση που πρεπει να δωσω γιατι πρεπει να κοβονται ολοι οι πολοι σε μια γεννητρια γιατι να το κανω? μπορεις να δωσεις εσυ μια που να αποδικνυει οτι ισχυριζεσαι? 
ξαναλεω αλλη μια φορα οτι με το ρευμα ανω των 50ν δεν πρεπει να παιζει κανεις ουτε να κανει του κεφαλιου του.

οσο για τους κανονισμους, αν δεν ξερεις τι σημαινει ΤΤ,ΤΝ,ΙΤ στις γειωσεις, με συγχωρεις αλλα δε φταιω εγω.
 αν εσυ καταλαβες οτι εννοει να μην ενωσουμε τα μεταλλικα μερη στον ουδετερο ...

----------


## FILMAN

> φιλε μου filman τι να πω πια...διαβαζω...και μενω καγκελο! τουλαχιστον πεσμου οτι δεν εισαι επαγγελματιας ηλεκτρολογος να ξαλαφρωσω!.
> 
> Δεν πιστεύω να μου πεθάνεις και να το έχω και κρίμα...
> 
> αν δεν εχεις δει ποτε τετραπολικους διακοπτες ενναλαγης ,ειτε χειροκινητους ειτε αυτοματους σε πινακα εναλλαγης, τοτε μαλλον εχεις δει εναν μονο ,και αυτον τον βγαλανε απο πλοιο και τον εγκαταστησανε οπως εχει στη στερια μιας και στα πλοια απουσιαζει ο ουδετερος και υπαρχουνε μονο 3 φασεις σε συνδιασμο με συστημα γειωσης ΙΤ.
> 
> επιμενεις να βασιζεις την προστασια σου στο ρελαι διαφυγης...ΛΑΘΟΣ
> καλο το ρελαι αλλα ως επικουρικο μεσο προστασιας σε συνηθισμενες εγκαταστασεις.το κυριο ηταν ειναι και θα ειναι η γειωση με πολυ μικρη αντισταση (το πολυ ως 2 Ωμ).
> 
> ...



Και επειδή απ' ότι φαίνεται τα έχω χαμένα, ανάλυσέ μου το αυτό:

Όταν η μονάδα ιδιοπαραγωγής αποτελεί την εναλλακτική (εφεδρική) πηγή τροφοδότησης μιας εγκατάστασης που είναι συνδεδεμένη σε ένα δημόσιο δίκτυο διανομής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, στο οποίο εφαρμόζεται το σύστημα σύνδεσης των γειώσεων ΤΝ, *η προστασία έναντι ηλεκτροπληξίας από έμμεση επαφή δεν πρέπει να βασίζεται στη σύνδεση προς το γειωμένο ουδέτερο αγωγό αυτού του δικτύου.*
_Πρέπει, συνεπώς,_ _να προβλέπεται ένα κατάλληλο ηλεκτρόδιο γείωσης_

----------


## Σ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

εγω παντος μετα απο ολα αυτα καταλαβα με το φτοχο μου μιαλο οτι πιο σοστο ειναι να αφησο τους πολους της γενητριας οπως ειναι και να βαλο μηκριτερη ασφαλια για μεγαλητερη σηγουρια, ευχαρηστο παντος και τους  δυο.

----------


## FILMAN

> εγω παντος μετα απο ολα αυτα καταλαβα με το φτοχο μου μιαλο οτι πιο σοστο ειναι να αφησο τους πολους της γενητριας οπως ειναι και να βαλο μηκριτερη ασφαλια για μεγαλητερη σηγουρια, ευχαρηστο παντος και τους δυο.



Αν από τη σιωπή του Χρήστου αυτό κατάλαβες, τι να πω...

----------


## blueriver

Αλλο ενα thread τραγέλαφος,που αν καποιος ειναι γνωστης του πραγματος και το διαβασει θα μεινη με μισα μαλλιά.
*Απολυτο δικιο εχει ο Φίλλιπας.*
Χρήστο sorry τωρα αλλα μπορει να εισαι αστερι στις συνδεσμολογιες για κλέμμες πανω σε διακλαδωτήρες ,και να περνας καλωδια απο σωληνες,να αλλαζεις και καμμια ασφαλεια σε πινακα ,αλλα αυτα που λες δυστυχως αν τα κανει κανεις σε Η/Ζ ειναι επικίνδυνα ,που ακουστηκε σε ενα Η/Ζ να κοβει μονο την φαση κατα την ενναλαγη ηλεκτρικο δικτυο / Η/Ζ.

----------


## FILMAN

> Αλλο ενα thread τραγέλαφος,που αν καποιος ειναι γνωστης του πραγματος και το διαβασει θα μεινη με μισα μαλλιά.
> *Απολυτο δικιο εχει ο Φίλλιπας.*
> Χρήστο sorry τωρα αλλα μπορει να εισαι αστερι στις συνδεσμολογιες για κλέμμες πανω σε διακλαδωτήρες ,και να περνας καλωδια απο σωληνες,να αλλαζεις και καμμια ασφαλεια σε πινακα ,αλλα αυτα που λες δυστυχως αν τα κανει κανεις σε Η/Ζ ειναι επικίνδυνα ,που ακουστηκε σε ενα Η/Ζ να κοβει μονο την φαση κατα την ενναλαγη ηλεκτρικο δικτυο / Η/Ζ.



Γιάννη μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες καλά... Εγώ είμαι που λέω να κόβεται μόνο η φάση, και μπορώ να τεκμηριώσω τεχνικά την ανωτερότητα αυτής της μεθόδου έναντι αυτής που λέει ο Χρήστος... Απλώς περιμένω να μου απαντήσει πρώτα εκείνος διότι με αυτά που έγραψε νιώθω προσβεβλημένος... Και μια και ανέφερες τα παραπάνω, θα είχες την καλοσύνη να μου πεις εσύ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΩ;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Απ'ότι κατάλαβα υπάρχει μόνο γεννήτρια, όχι ΔΕΗ, επομένως ποιά η φάση της γεννήτριας και ποιός ο ουδέτερος? ούτε γείωση υπάρχει

----------


## FILMAN

> Απ'ότι κατάλαβα υπάρχει μόνο γεννήτρια, όχι ΔΕΗ, επομένως ποιά η φάση της γεννήτριας και ποιός ο ουδέτερος? ούτε γείωση υπάρχει



Αποστόλη, αν διαβάσεις το όλο θέμα από την αρχή, θα καταλάβεις τι έχει παιχτεί...

----------


## blueriver

> Γιάννη μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες καλά... Εγώ είμαι που λέω να κόβεται μόνο η φάση, και μπορώ να τεκμηριώσω τεχνικά την ανωτερότητα αυτής της μεθόδου έναντι αυτής που λέει ο Χρήστος... Απλώς περιμένω να μου απαντήσει πρώτα εκείνος διότι με αυτά που έγραψε νιώθω προσβεβλημένος... Και μια και ανέφερες τα παραπάνω, θα είχες την καλοσύνη να μου πεις εσύ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΩ;



Ελα Φιλλιπα μπερδεύτηκα με τα τοσα replays και δεν καταλαβα τελικα ποιος υποστηριζε  τι  :Blush: .
Λοιπον αυτο που λεει ο Χρηστος,ειναι σωστο για τον λογο οτι ,
Αν δεν κοπει και ο ουδετερος και γινει καποια στραβη με τους ρελεδες λογο πολυκαιριας η αλλων προβληματων ,και δεν γινει σωστη ενναλαγη στον αυτο χρονο ms,μπορει να υπαρχει στιγμιαιο βραχυκυκλωμα μεταξυ των ουδετερων ηλεκρικου δικτυου σπιτιου και Η/Ζ ,γιαυτο καλο θα ειναι να κοβουμε και φαση και ουδετερο,για τον φοβο των Ιουδαιων

----------


## FILMAN

> Ελα Φιλλιπα μπερδεύτηκα με τα τοσα replays και δεν καταλαβα τελικα ποιος υποστηριζε τι .
> Λοιπον αυτο που λεει ο Χρηστος,ειναι σωστο για τον λογο οτι ,
> Αν δεν κοπει και ο ουδετερος και γινει καποια στραβη με τους ρελεδες λογο πολυκαιριας η αλλων προβληματων ,και δεν γινει σωστη ενναλαγη στον αυτο χρονο ms,μπορει να υπαρχει στιγμιαιο βραχυκυκλωμα μεταξυ των ουδετερων ηλεκρικου δικτυου σπιτιου και Η/Ζ ,γιαυτο καλο θα ειναι να κοβουμε και φαση και ουδετερο,για τον φοβο των Ιουδαιων



Γιάννη αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει. Σκέψου το εξής: Τα ρελέ στις διατάξεις μεταγωγής έχουν μηχανική μανδάλωση. Άρα, για να αρχίσει να κλείνει το ένα ρελέ, το άλλο πρέπει να έχει ανοίξει τελείως. Επίσης, όλες οι επαφές των ρελέ βρίκονται μηχανικά στερεωμένες πάνω στο ίδιο κινούμενο στέλεχος. Είναι μηχανικά αδύνατον λοιπόν να κολλήσει κάποια και η άλλη να μπορεί να κινείται. Επίσης, ακόμα και αν υπήρχε "στιγμιαίο βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ των 2 ουδετέρων" όπως είπες, δεν θα γινόταν τίποτα, στο κάτω - κάτω εδώ μιλάμε για μόνιμο τέτοιο βραχυκύκλωμα!

Χρήστο, σου θυμίζω ότι περιμένω μια απάντηση. Αν δεν έχεις τίποτα να απαντήσεις, πες το, να γράψω κι εγώ τα πλεονεκτήματα της μόνιμης σύνδεσης του ενός πόλου της γεννήτριας στον ουδέτερο της ΔΕΗ, να τελειώνουμε επιτέλους...

----------


## xrhstosmp

δεν ανακαλυψα την ηλεκτρολογια ,ουτε το εχω σκοπο φιλε filman , αν εσυ εμπιστευεσαι τη δεη (ή την καθε δεη) για τον ουδετερο που σου προσφερει πασα στιγμη, τα λογια τα δικα μου περισευουν. πες λοιπον τα πλεονεκτιματα που εχει να συνδεσεις τον ενα πολο μονοφασικης γεννητριας στον ουδετερο του δικτυου να τελειωνουμε. σκεψου μονο σε δικτυο ΤΤ να κοπει ο ουδετερος της δεη αμεσως μετα τον υποσταθμο.ορε γλεντια... :Crying:

----------


## FILMAN

> δεν ανακαλυψα την ηλεκτρολογια ,ουτε το εχω σκοπο φιλε filman , αν εσυ εμπιστευεσαι τη δεη (ή την καθε δεη) για τον ουδετερο που σου προσφερει πασα στιγμη, τα λογια τα δικα μου περισευουν. πες λοιπον τα πλεονεκτιματα που εχει να συνδεσεις τον ενα πολο μονοφασικης γεννητριας στον ουδετερο του δικτυου να τελειωνουμε. σκεψου μονο σε δικτυο ΤΤ να κοπει ο ουδετερος της δεη αμεσως μετα τον υποσταθμο.ορε γλεντια...



Μπα; Και τι χειρότερο θα γίνει σ' αυτή την περίπτωση και γεννήτρια να έχουμε;
Λοιπόοοοον... ας υποθέσουμε ότι κάνουμε αυτό που λες εσύ, δηλαδή ότι αφήνουμε τους πόλους της γεννήτριας ως έχουν, και απομονώνουμε πλήρως και τη φάση και τον ουδέτερο του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ. Τροφοδοτούμε λοιπόν το σπίτι, και ακουμπώντας με το χέρι είτε ένα μαύρο καλώδιο της ΕΗΕ, είτε ένα μπλε, πράγματι δεν σκοτωνόμαστε. Τώρα, τι θα γίνει αν μια συσκευή παρουσιάσει διαρροή; Το πιθανό σημείο μιας τέτοιας διαρροής είναι κάπου μετά το ρ/δ, διότι η εγκατάσταση πριν το ρ/δ είναι μόνο ένα καλώδιο από τον πίνακα ως τη γεννήτρια. Η διαρροή αυτή λοιπόν *ΔΕΝ* θα ρίξει το ρ/δ, αφού κατά τη γείωση οποιουδήποτε άκρου της εγκατάστασης δεν θα περάσει ρεύμα. Τι θα γίνει τώρα αν ακουμπήσουμε με το χέρι το άλλο καλώδιο; Ηλεκτροπληξία, και πάλι _δεν_ θα πέσει το ρ/δ! Η μοναδική περίπτωση να πέσει το ρ/δ ακουμπώντας με το χέρι ένα καλώδιο μετά από αυτό, είναι η αρχική "διαρροή" να γίνει πριν από αυτό, δηλαδή στην καλωδίωση γεννήτριας πίνακα. Ε, ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ... ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΑΚΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΗ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΟΥ ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΗ... ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΣΝΟΗΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ; Κάνοντας αυτό που λέω εγώ, το ρ/δ θα πέσει σε κάθε περίπτωση διαρροής, είτε από σώμα συσκευής είτε από χέρι ανθρώπου... Χώρια που έχεις και άλλα πολύ σημαντικά πλεονεκτήματα, όπως τη συγκεκριμένη τάση μεταξύ των ενεργών αγωγών και της γης και φυσικά μικρότερους, φθηνότερους και ευκολότερους στη σύνδεση μονοπολικούς μεταγωγικούς διακόπτες...

----------


## Σ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

σοστος ο παικτης

----------

